# Possible Fake Ranger



## mac21 (Apr 27, 2012)

I was looking through the Seal of Honor page on wonderful Facebook today, and a man commented on a photo, posting a poorly written "news article" that claimed he was once 3/75, participated in the Battle of Mogadishu, and then selected for a Tier 1 unit. Long story short, it just didn't add up to me, and my usually uncanny abilities of manipulating Google came up with nothing.

It was nothing more than a comment, and he has no pictures on his profile in uniform or of him doing HSLD activities, but I personally think he crossed the line. Too many people, including many on this forum, have sacrificed too much just so others can claim they've done what others actually have. If one of you fine folks could assist me with this possible faker and point me in the right direction, it'd be much appreciated.

I can send a screen shot and link to the photo as requested. I just don't want to post his name and possibly ruin his reputation, in the chance that he's legit.


----------



## RAGE275 (Apr 27, 2012)

PM me.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 14, 2012)

Found him.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2012)

There are so many posers in the comments under the pics that the 75th puts up it's ridiculous. I wouldn't get too wound up.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2012)

I could ask around to see if he served in an unnamed SMU ...  gimme a name, mos, dates of service and rank.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 17, 2012)

His name is not Scott Riggs is it?


----------

